# eye shots!



## morganshow11

heyy, i love taking eye shots of horses! i want to share them with all of you. post your eye shots too!!!


----------



## theroyalset

Taken with my cell phone's camera, whilst in the horse box on our way home from a show!


----------



## Stepher

This is the only one I could find... I kno I have more somewhere...


----------



## morganshow11

oooo, nice photos!


----------



## moomoo

Eyes closed as usual for misty :lol:


----------



## morganshow11

awww, that is so cute!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Here is Jubi's beautiful eye ...


----------



## Dreamer1215

My friend's horse, Beau. Both his eyes are blue like this. I call him my boyfriend, cause any time I'm over there, he is always trying to lift up my shirt! lol


----------



## NyHorseGal

I hope this picture file isn't to big. 
Sorry if the pic is blurry. I thought it was neat picture.


----------



## morganshow11

horse eyes can be so interesting, lol


----------



## happygoose123

Ive posted this one a few times and as ive said before its cause i just LOVE it!!!
Chucky









Banjo









And Pennellipi









Sorry the pics are so big


----------



## CrazyChester

Abby


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## RedHawk

Some of mine. I have a really nice one of my mare's eye, but I'll have to dig it up on my other computer.


----------



## morganshow11

awwww! they are so cute, lol. iv'e always loved to get eye photos, it kinda fun!


----------



## Vidaloco

Here are a couple of my husbands horse Sassafras (Fras) that I like


----------



## morganshow11

wow! eye shots can tell so much bout' a horse (dont know how but still) lol!


----------



## Got2Gallop

Nice dirty halter too


----------



## horsegirl123

Wow! Everyone's eyeshots are amazing! I especially like CacheDawnTaxes' first one!!


----------



## english_rider144

heres my eye shot! shes the mare I work with a lot at the barn and I've grown fond of her.


----------



## crystal8489

heres mine.Hes also for sale!


----------



## RedHawk

A couple more of my sweet old mare Penny. She has the kindest eyes i have ever seen.


----------



## dynamite.

I edited this one a bit - 








Yay for yucky cell phone pics - 








Chiquita gets in your face alot .. -


----------



## Rusty is 2 cooll 4 u

cute eyes every one lol0ololo11111111111111111111111!!!!


----------



## aprilcain

*here is mine*


----------



## morganshow11

GORGEOUS eyes everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo

Maybe it should be a competition


----------



## Spastic_Dove




----------



## Spastic_Dove

Ooh, and this was a mare Magic that I had for a few weeks


----------



## GSJCCrider

Yeah morganshow11, this should be a compotishion!!!


----------



## morganshow11

atension!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is now a contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganshow11

i will choose 8 right now: VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE EVERYONE!!
Spastic_Dove(2nd pic)
aprilcain(2nd pic)
Dynamite (1st pic)
theroyalset
Stepher
moomoo
Dreamer1215
Happygoose123

these are the contestents...for this round!! 
BUT KEEP THE PICS COMING!!!!!! THERE IS ANOTHER ROUND AFTER THIS ONE IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal8489

here are two more i found. even tho i wont make the contest i still thought i would share them.


----------



## Rissa




----------



## Spastic_Dove

Perhaps you should start a new thread with a poll and leave this one to collect pictures for other contests?


----------



## happygoose123

WOW rissa that eye shot is amazing!!!! I agree with the new thread with a poll suggestion!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Found some an eye shot on my computer, so thought I'd share... this is my mare Honey's eye.










x


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

CacheDawnTaxes said:


>


 omg he looks beautifull


----------



## Vidaloco

This thread has been moved to 'Contests' just to make it official.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here mine!


----------



## happygoose123

ok so are we reentering or have the finalists been chosen and voting starts?


----------



## CloudsMystique




----------



## Rebelappy

i love taking eye shots heres a few of mine 2 of my paint and one of my appy and thats my favorite pic just about ever of him


----------



## koomy56

Wow. Go CloudMystique! If you don't win I'll be surprised. Those are beautiful.


----------



## NicoleS11

Sparky


----------



## amandaandeggo

ill post mine when i get home


----------



## Vidaloco

Morganshow since you are the OP shall we close this on Monday the 9th? We can make a poll so everyone can vote on a favorite


----------



## JT Performance Horses

This eye belongs to "Ribbon Of Royalty" APHA mare.


----------



## amandaandeggo

Eggo








Seven


----------



## masatisan

The only eyeshot I have. He's a Canadian named Fredo, he's blind in that eye.


----------



## Dartanion




----------



## Gengsty

I've made a lot of eye shot, I love it  I only upload my favourite one


----------



## shmurmer4

Please stop using flash :|

The poor horses, just get in better lighting.


----------



## Rissa




----------



## Horseii

*Dixie our TWH...*

Hi,

This is Dixie's right eye upclose!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

This was taken at night, but I think it looks cool. I have more, but I have a really slow computer, so I'm not gonna put them up. If I put pictures up I go to a friends house that has Wi-Fi and use it. Thats what I'm gonna do when the baby comes!!  sorry, anyways. A pic. lol


----------



## happygoose123

ok so im guessing we are re-entering, not that this contest is going very far. good cause i have some better ones! lol!

chucky, ive always loved this pic!











Pennellipi, I love the reflection!!


----------



## RileySmiley

eye shots are awesome speshally if they are wall eyes


----------



## CrazyChester




----------



## VanillaBean

Ginger, Molly, and Sheena


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Oh I love taking eye shots. Here are my best ones- I love how clear they look and the detail of the dirt around his face 

















The same one in color...


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Crud theyre HUGE!
....hmph...


----------



## dashygirl

Stepher said:


> This is the only one I could find... I kno I have more somewhere...


This is lovely, kudos!


----------



## dashygirl

Rissa said:


>


Your reflection is incredible.


----------



## Rissa

Thanks!

His eyes were so bright. My reflection was so clear because his head was totally empty.

lol.


----------



## Trissacar

zootoo.com - view photo

zootoo.com - view photo


----------



## Trissacar

zootoo.com - view photo


----------



## Majorlook

*Eyeshot*

Photo I Took Of Major


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Wally's eye:


----------



## HaleStorm

I love photographing eyes too!













































This ones my favorite!










And I have a lot more!

The ones with the small watermark on them are from my DA. Razzle1203 on deviantART

Sorry about the picture sizes...I'm too lazy to make them smaller. :wink:


----------

